

David Benatar: Corporal punishment of children should be limited, not abolished - jessriedel
http://www.corpun.com/benatar.htm

======
jessriedel
The author is a philosophy professor at the University of Cape Town. He is
probably most famous for his argument that existence is a moral bad, as
described in his book _Better Never to Have Been: The Harm of Coming into
Existence_.

